# Poussière sous l'écran iPad



## Douchmo (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, Je me permets de créer ce post car j'ai un petit souci avec mon iPad. Deux mois après mon achat, j'ai constaté la présence de poussières sous l'écran, dont une est nettement visible lorsque l'écran est allumé.
Pas catastrophique en soi, mais décevant pour un produit de ce type. Je suis donc allé à l'Apple store du Louvre, où l'on a reconnu le problème mais le génius m''a dit que le SAV ne pouvait rien faire. Je suis quand même etonné car il s'agit tout de même d'un souci de fabrication. 


Qu'en pensez-vous? Avez-vous eu une expérience comparable?


D'avance merci.


----------



## G4lover (21 Mai 2012)

Douchmo a dit:


> Bonjour, Je me permets de créer ce post car j'ai un petit souci avec mon iPad. Deux mois après mon achat, j'ai constaté la présence de poussières sous l'écran, dont une est nettement visible lorsque l'écran est allumé.
> Pas catastrophique en soi, mais décevant pour un produit de ce type. Je suis donc allé à l'Apple store du Louvre, où l'on a reconnu le problème mais le génius m''a dit que le SAV ne pouvait rien faire. Je suis quand même etonné car il s'agit tout de même d'un souci de fabrication.
> 
> 
> ...



Retourne à l'apple store et n'hésite pas à insister pour un changement. Ce n'est pas normal d'avoir ce genre de problème avec un appareil à ce prix, surtout si ça fait seulement deux mois que tu l'as !


----------

